# ATM Safety In The Philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Is using an ATM safe here in The Philippines?

Find Out Here
(INQ)

This story made the news on local Manila TV tonight, Feb 10, 2013 and was surprised to see it again. As reported, it's not just here in paradise but other countries as well.
Has anyone experienced this or other types of credit card or ATM fraud?


----------



## Kevin_S (Feb 13, 2013)

I only use ATMs located inside of Malls rather than the ATMs outside. And even then, I usually use the same ATMs at 3 diffent locations. I try to examine the card slot carefully and always cover my hand when entering my pin. So far, I haven't had any problems here in PI. Identity theft is something to always be aware of, no matter where you are in the world.


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used ATM in about a dozen cities in the PI. never had a problem anywhere. obviously one should use caution when withdrawing money. Be aware of anyone in close proximity.


----------



## Kevin_S (Feb 13, 2013)

TheMegacitizen said:


> Withdrawing money inside and outside the malls always made me kind of paranoid. Especially because of the 10.000 Pesos per withdrawal limit. If you are withdrawing rent or something expensive, you might spend a fair amount of time in front of the ATM. Kinda freaked me out. Used ATMs all-over the Metro, never experienced any problems.


Each transaction costs me 200php fee. Like you said, the 10k php limit means multiple transactions. That adds up quite a bit. When I bought a motorcycle for 70k, It cost me 1400 php ($35) just in atm fees. I could have wired the money, but the wire transfer fee from my bank is $30.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Kevin_S said:


> Each transaction costs me 200php fee. Like you said, the 10k php limit means multiple transactions. That adds up quite a bit. When I bought a motorcycle for 70k, It cost me 1400 php ($35) just in atm fees. I could have wired the money, but the wire transfer fee from my bank is $30.


That is too expensive! It seems you have not setup a plan to get money from home. There are several threads on the subject on this forum! At the present time I use China bank dollar account. I deposit checks that takes 15 working days to clear and I earn interest! There are no fees or charges and if withdrawals are $2,000 or higher their exchange is as high as the street money changers. Otherwise I get dollars and exchange to pesos somewhere else. The drawback is there is a lot of money tied up for 3 weeks! Others I know use xoom. The fee is small and the money is immediately available the draw back here is one is tied to the bank’s exchange rate. Citi bank has a global transfer from one country account to another. The charge is $8. One can withdraw dollars ($3,000 max) from their ATM or pesos (bad exchange rate). The drawback is Phil Citi bank require a $2,700 balance! The best I think is Wells Fargo has a deal with three major banks in the Philippines. For a charge of $3 one can send money.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Well now you've gotten me even more paranoid than I was before! I think tomorrow I'm going to change all my PINs, just in case... :suspicious:


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

That scam was going on in the U.S. several years ago. One thing I like about the BPI ATMs is that there is a cover over the keypad that would prevent a camera from seeing your pin punch.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

TheMegacitizen said:


> Well, at least for me it depends on the ATM I am withdrawing from. I can withdraw from Metro Bank and BPI without any charges. All other banks charged me 200 PHP per transaction. Maybe you can try it it out because as far as I know it does not depends on OUR bank but on the Philippine bank and if it decides to charge us extra when withdrawing with an international credit card.
> 
> Try Metro Bank.


how is their exchange rate?


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

The funny thing is that i was a victim of this...but in the UK four years ago just a few months before coming to the Philippines. I had just been paid three days earlier and went to take my rent out to pay my landlord but my account was empty apart from a small amount(which they only tried to take out the very next night after i had reported it)

Luckily my bank covered my losses as the money stolen from my account was taken from ATM's that i had never used in the previous 15 years of being with the bank and that the last ATM that i had used where my card was cloned had received complaints from other customers that used it the same day as me.

Ever since then i have been extra vigilante when using ATM machines and also when paying for anything via card in Malls/stores etc. I never take my eyes off a card when i hand it over and follow anyone if they have to 'walk off' to swipe it. 

To get around this, always check the slot and cover the keypad with your hand like another poster already said.

Its bad enough that we have to worry about people behind us seeing that we have taken money out, that could then later try and rob us but this silent threat is just as bad.


----------

